# I'm Mika!!



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

I'm Mélanie and I come from Québec in Canada. I speak french so my English could be wrong somethimes.

Mika is my first hedghog. I adopted her since 2 years. Now, I'm a breeder since 1 year and I love it! I got my fist litter this summer in July. Three beautiful little prinkly babies!

I have 6 hedghies: Females: Mika, Kiara and Kalia
Males: Kovu, Bazooka and Élliott

Mika and Kovu don't breed. Mika is too old and Kovu has had health problems so I don't want to make babies like him.

Thank you,

Mel.

http://mikapic.piczo.com


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Since my French has slumped a lot since I took it in high school, I could only understand the photo link on your website. I just wanted you to know that those pictures are absolutely adorable! :lol:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you very much!! 

I would like to put an avatar but my pictures are to big!! So I have to resize them at home 'cause I'm at work right now!! ;o) But you can see all my prickly family!! hihi!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwe! your hedgies are soo cute!!!! i could just fall over from cuteness! :lol:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll catch you!! Or at least, you can land on me since I'm already DYING from all the cuteness!


----------

